# 2001 jetta 1.8t oil capacity anyone know



## wattupdogg (Jun 6, 2009)

hi i recently purchased a 2001 jetta wolfsburf as oppose to being a 95 240sx driver i moved up to vw anyways im going to change the oil but i need to know the oil capacity


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 2001 jetta 1.8t oil capacity anyone know (wattupdogg)*

Put 4 liters in and check it. Should take about 4.2 with a filter change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy the VW.


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: 2001 jetta 1.8t oil capacity anyone know (wattupdogg)*

I remember the manual said the capacity is 4.4L in total.
What I did was just add four quarts (4 bottles) of oil first and start the engine to let the oil get into the oil filter. Than shut off engine to add about 0.5L more.


----------



## firebeast (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: 2001 jetta 1.8t oil capacity anyone know (wattupdogg)*

I did the same. 4 quarts/bottles, start, stop and add to full mark on dipstick. this was with a filter change.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 2001 jetta 1.8t oil capacity anyone know (wattupdogg)*

The nominal oil capacity should be listed in the owner's manual.
However, it is better to use the methods listed above (put in 4 quarts, run the engine a bit, then top off to the full mark), since the engine may "hide" oil that cannot be drained or sucked out during an oil change, so filling with the nominal oil capacity may overfill the oil.
Use VW 502.00 rated (synthetic) oil.


----------



## ockey53 (Nov 10, 2008)

By 01 golf 1.8t manual says 4.2L and I've been changing it with that and it lies right in the middle of the dipstick. 4.2L


----------

